# Sterbai Fry Updates



## EahInMass (Aug 29, 2006)

Hey everyone. For all of you that have been following I had to obviously delete all my previous pictures so I can get some new ones posted to update you on how the little guys are growing! For those of you that haven't been following, this is my first try at raising fry. My first batch was a mere eight eggs of which I have been able to raise six fry from to date. My second try was when my youngest female laid her first batch of eggs consisting of a whopping 82! Unfortunately, with most of the eggs not even making it to the fry stage, none have survived. It seemed each day I was pulling out around 3-4 dead fry. This lasted a while, and eventually one was left and managed to hang with the "big guys" for a couple of days before he passed as well. I really thought that one was going to make it. I'm not quite sure what happened, but have a few ideas. I had cut back on my twice daily water changes to only once daily. I had also experimented for the first time with Malchite Green, a fungal treatment for the eggs. With this also being that particular female's first batch of eggs, I am not quite sure which played a role in the deaths of the fry, or perhaps it was even a mixture of all of the above. I am still surprised I have gotten this far with my remaining six, even without the use of chemicals! I appreciate all the postings and support from my last thread, as you all know I was getting quite discouraged! I do have to say, your comments have helped...as well as being lucky enough to look at just how darn cute these guys are getting everyday!! Ok, ok...on to the pictures.....:typing: hoto:


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

Very cool!  

They look great, shame you had such problems with the second batch, but maybe it'll be third time lucky!!!


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Awww, the cute little guys.  The bigger they get for you, the more chance there is of survival, so we'll keep our fingers crossed for the rest of them.

You've been doing a great job with them, and I'm sure things will get easier with every batch through trial and error.


----------



## EahInMass (Aug 29, 2006)

I hope so!! My females look like they are ready to lay more eggs. Also getting ready to move the little guys into the ten gallon. Should I just put them in with a bare bottom? Also....would I need to cycle the tank if I use the water from my community tank? Not sure how all that goes.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I would move a bunch of the water from the main tank into the 10; not to cycle it, but to keep the conditions as close to what they're used to at present. For bringing in bacteria for your cycle, you could move filter media, plants, substrate, or any other surface that contains bacteria into your new tank and it will gradually build up as the "kids" grow. I would personally go ahead and use substrate and stick some plants in it for them, but I'm sure there are other opinions out there.


----------



## EahInMass (Aug 29, 2006)

Thanks so much for the advice. So as long as I fill about three quarters of the tank with water from my community tank, in addition to taking some of my biorings from my 40 gallon and transferring it into the ten I should be alright and ready to add the fry to the ten gallon? I also planned on putting the ten gallon on my long dresser. All my other tanks are on stands, but I don't currently have one for the ten gallon. Was wondering if anyone else did this.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

As long as your dresser is sturdy, and you have outlets near it will work just fine.
I have a 30 gallon on one dresser downstairs, and a 20 on the other. 

It should also be fine with the bio rings and 75% water plan you have.
Good luck.


----------



## EahInMass (Aug 29, 2006)

\\/ Thanks again, Jan


----------



## EahInMass (Aug 29, 2006)

Here's the latest. Everyone is doing great!


----------



## Kelley (Aug 27, 2006)

So cute! I love baby cories!


----------



## LindaC (Nov 7, 2005)

They are adorable, great job!


----------



## EahInMass (Aug 29, 2006)

Thanks! They are growing well and now have tank mates!


----------



## EahInMass (Aug 29, 2006)

I have seventeen new sterbai babies!


----------



## Kelley (Aug 27, 2006)

More fry? Great job! What are you doing with all of the little ones? Are you able to find them homes?


----------



## EahInMass (Aug 29, 2006)

I'll be trading them off at a local pet store that I deal with. I have to say, I'm not looking foward to getting rid of them after all the work I've put into raising them. You never know what type of person is going to end up purchasing them from the store and whether or not they will actually research their fish before taking them home and adding them to their tank.


----------



## Kelley (Aug 27, 2006)

If I were in Massachusetts, I would gladly adopt some of your babies.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Congrats on your new batch!

If you were willing to ship, I'm sure you could find much better homes for them just by listing them here.


----------



## Chrom0zone (Jun 4, 2006)

I would love make an adoption, if you would ship down here to NY.
They would go to a very good home, with tons of plants, shrimp and 2 ottos!

PM sent.


----------



## EahInMass (Aug 29, 2006)

Can someone clue me in on going about shipping them out? How does that do as far as their water temp and time taken to transport?


----------

